# Catback Which sounds the best?



## Walts 06 (Feb 21, 2006)

Hi there, I am picking up my 06 this week, I want to put an exhaust kit on it, but not sure which kit is going to give me the sound I want. I like the Flowmaster sound, But nothing available for the 06. Any comments?


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

Search for an 05 It's the same thing


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

The JBA catback has what looks like flowmaster mufflers,but I'm not sure what they sound like.......but the price is right $399


----------



## Walts 06 (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks, maybe I can find a sound clip.


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

I suggest an X pipe with two Borla XR-1's or Magnaflow 4x11's. :cheers 

When you put on LT's and remove the cats it'll just get better, especially with the magnaflows.


----------



## redrocketgto (Jul 14, 2005)

I am on my 3rd catback(Magnaflow),try to find a gto with the exhaust that you are considering to take a up close and personal listen.It will save you money and headache's,I had Corsa and Borla and did'nt like either,but I'm a 48yr. old fart so what do I know.


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

redrocketgto said:


> I am on my 3rd catback(Magnaflow),try to find a gto with the exhaust that you are considering to take a up close and personal listen.It will save you money and headache's,I had Corsa and Borla and did'nt like either,but I'm a 48yr. old fart so what do I know.


Love my Borla cat-back.


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

I've got SLP Long Tubes and a Magnaflow cat-back. Love the combo, although i didn't want it to sound real loud. IMO it's a good system and I like the sound...


----------



## jortegasr (Nov 4, 2005)

Cadsbury said:


> I've got SLP Long Tubes and a Magnaflow cat-back. Love the combo, although i didn't want it to sound real loud. IMO it's a good system and I like the sound...


I don't want mine to loud either. If you don't mind me asking, how much did that run you?


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

MagnaFlow catback with x-pipe is the one. I've heard that the Corsa is to raspy and sounds like it's made out of tin. Complaints about the Borla is it's too loud during normal acceleration, tolerable at cruising speeds and it has a nice aggressive sound when you step on the throttle. The MagnaFlow has a tad bit throatier (if that's a word) sound than stock. Some say it's not loud enough but I love it. But as always it depends on what kind of sound you're looking for. A few guys have gone with the muffler delete approach. So that can be an option for you as well.


----------



## redrocketgto (Jul 14, 2005)

I agree,I like the Magnaflow the best,but to each his own.:rofl:


----------



## Walts 06 (Feb 21, 2006)

*Thanks for all the input. I'm looking at the JBA catback also, it has a real muscle car sound. They have a sound clip on there web site. But I really like the looks of the Magnaflow too. Can't wait till I pick up the car on Thursday.Thanks again*


----------



## NurkVinny (Feb 19, 2006)

Walts 06 said:


> *Thanks for all the input. I'm looking at the JBA catback also, it has a real muscle car sound. They have a sound clip on there web site. But I really like the looks of the Magnaflow too. Can't wait till I pick up the car on Thursday.Thanks again*


I just listened to the clips from Magnaflow. I think their's sounds exactly like stock.? I figure it may be hard to really tell from a short .wav file.


----------



## redrocketgto (Jul 14, 2005)

The Magnaflow sound's a little like stock but is more refined,Walt as before find a goat with the system you want to buy and go for a ride and decide.Have them drive slow and easy through the shift's and then hard and heavy.


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

6QTS11OZ said:


> MagnaFlow catback with x-pipe is the one. I've heard that the Corsa is to raspy and sounds like it's made out of tin. Complaints about the Borla is it's too loud during normal acceleration, tolerable at cruising speeds and it has a nice aggressive sound when you step on the throttle. The MagnaFlow has a tad bit throatier (if that's a word) sound than stock. Some say it's not loud enough but I love it. But as always it depends on what kind of sound you're looking for. A few guys have gone with the muffler delete approach. So that can be an option for you as well.


Borla too loud? Wow, I'd hate to have it any less tame sounding. It's not that much louder than stock, imo. Any quieter and I'd might as well just have kept it stock, but that's just my way of thinking. The only thing I've really noticed a difference in is a minor rattling in the area of the climate control buttons, at a certain rpm range, and a super-sweet pop-popping out the back when I'm upshifting in the lower gears. An auto GTO might not get that pop-popping rumble from their Borla catback.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

ModBoss2 said:


> Borla too loud? Wow, I'd hate to have it any less tame sounding. It's not that much louder than stock, imo. Any quieter and I'd might as well just have kept it stock, but that's just my way of thinking. The only thing I've really noticed a difference in is a minor rattling in the area of the climate control buttons, at a certain rpm range, and a super-sweet pop-popping out the back when I'm upshifting in the lower gears. An auto GTO might not get that pop-popping rumble from their Borla catback.


To each his own. I got the MagnaFlow and I wouldn't change it for anything.


----------

